# Paintseal direct - stain on upholstery, cushion, seat



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thought I'd just post this:

On our last trip we [when I say we... I mean 'she'] managed to spill a glass of water on one of our seats.
We dried it out but it left quite a big stain... like you'd wet yourself 8O

Despite wanting to scrub it, I remembered it had had a paintseal treatment, although some 3 years ago.

A quick call to paintseal and I'm covered for another 2 years 8O 
Within a couple of days they had sent a chap out to clean said seat.
Couldn't manage to get the stain out 100%, but he did clean the armrests... which were filthy. Anyway he took the cushion cover with him to clean. He was 100% confident they could get it out.
He even left me some of their cleaner and a microfibre type cloth for future use.

Although it took nearly two weeks [I didn't push it, and was in no hurry]
same chap arrived and dropped off the cushion cover, stain totally gone.

Very impressed with the service, especially as it didn't cost anything.

Well done paintseal direct 

w


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Wilse/Brother Adria!!

Our Coral has the Paintseal badge on the back. Clearly this is something that Adria apply to make the upkeep of their motorhomes easier. Ours washes so easily. To clean occasional blemishes on the upholstery, I have used kitchen wipes successfully!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Norm


Forgot to mention that our fabric is a plain light cream alcantara type fabric, and I didn't want to risk washing it, until Paintseal had seen it.


----------

